

Show HN: I built utter.io in 10 days.  MVP FTW. - kordless
http://utter.io/

======
xauronx
Cool idea, congrats on getting an MVP released!

My input isn't worth much but the "Ranchers" font bugs me like crazy. I
switched that over to Tahoma and all of the slides instantly looked cleaner
and better.

Also, you have quite a few JS errors in chrome.

~~~
kordless
The fonts can be changed by creating a prezo and then editing the HTML. Here's
a new prezo that took 2 minutes to patch for it:
<http://www.utter.io/prezos/45001/>.

I refreshed the hero prezo cache to get rid of few of my errors, but Mike's
viz stuff is still floundering around looking for it's resources. It's in an
iframe, so there's not much I can do until I put the viz directly in the
prezo.

Thanks for the comments!

------
skhamkar
The demo seems to be giving: "404 Not Found"

~~~
kordless
Thanks. That should have been pointing to 'tour' instead of 'demo'. I've fixed
it, but there's still no demo page! :) Working on a video for it today...

